# Juan Lopez (Cuba) Selection No. 2 Cigar Review - Unique flavors and looks



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I have smoked three cigars from a box marked EUP NOV07. I have to say that I have rarely seen a box of cuban cigars as beautiful as this one. Gorge...

Read the full review here: Juan Lopez (Cuba) Selection No. 2 Cigar Review - Unique flavors and looks


----------

